# Cannot get 73 002 started



## Jac19732002 (Jan 22, 2014)

I have purchased a 1973 2002 that has not ran for 10 years.
I have cleaned carb, cleaned fuel tank, oiled the cylinders and put new points, condenser and plugs, and wires and new coil.

I cannot get any spark at points , or at plugs.

Also is the front cylinder the # 1 for finding top dead center?

Any help would be great


----------



## Pursuit2870 (Jan 30, 2014)

No spark is usually electrical problem like the coil, could be bad busing allowing the distributor to wobble, short in the distributor, etc. Did you have a chance to make sure distributor is turning when you crank the engine? Do you know if the shaft in the distributor wobbling? If you pull the valve cover you can check the timing mark make sure the distributor is pointed in the right direction. A Haynes manual for that car shows the timing mark on the sprocket clearly. 

Hope this helps.

Kevin


----------



## dave_j (Mar 18, 2014)

Not sure if you've got it figured out yet or not Jac, but just fumbled my way through trying to install new points/etc and set timing. I was able to watch the hole in the flywheel to see a TC or TO (forget which) which was TDC. had to go buy a 30mm socket to turn the crank. any luck with getting spark? i had a cracked insulator on a plug wire, among other problems, but sounds like you changed out all the right bits. 

unrelated to TDC, but a problem i was having prior was the car dying at random times and the alt not charging the battery. turned out to be a broken wire off the alt. but hidden under the rubber sheath.


----------



## Rouge_cm (Feb 25, 2014)

Also if your battery does not have enough voltace or power the coil will not fire try a newer battery if you haven't, good luck!


----------

